# Beall Wood Threader



## Chesapeake Bob (Aug 7, 2015)

I have one of the older Beall Wood Threaders, with the small plastic table that the router clamps to. I have never used it but I am getting ready to start. Any tips for me? I have checked some you tube videos from Beall himself plus a fellow in England.

Thanks!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr. Chesapeake,

Welcome to the Router Forums! I have never used Beall Wood Threaders, but have threaded wood using other methods. Often it is helpful to lubricate the wood with Mineral Oil.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Mr. Chesapeake,
> 
> Welcome to the Router Forums! I have never used Beall Wood Threaders, but have threaded wood using other methods. Often it is helpful to lubricate the wood with Mineral Oil.
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Otis 
Would you share some of those other methods?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I hope you get a lot of responce to your post. I have been wanting to get the Beall threading tool myself.

Don

PS- So much to buy and so little money. :crying:


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> Otis
> Would you share some of those other methods?


Bill, I use huge volumes of wooden dowels in my prototype-building business and often have need to produce "machine threads" (internal or external) in or on wood. 
I have used metal nuts or bolts and taps and dies made for metal working. I've not been able to locate reverse threaded taps and dies, but have had decent success in finding reverse (LHT) bolts and nuts.
This is where I have sometimes utilized mineral oil as a lubricant. An example of where this is super-handy is if you can secure 3/8" diameter LHT nuts and bolts: Drill oppositely positioned holes across an opening.
tap one hole RHT and tape the opposite hole LHT. Use the dies to create threads on each end of a 3/8" diameter wooden dowel. Make the threads different on each end. Once inserted a simple turn will open or close said assembly at the parallel sides. Thinking outside of the (no pun intended) box! 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> I've not been able to locate reverse threaded taps and dies, but have had decent success in finding reverse (LHT) bolts and nuts.
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Otis.. very good company to deal with...

Metalworking Tools - Drills, End Mills, Taps, Machines, Measuring Tools, Abrasives, Power Tools and MRO Supplies | Travers Tool
Metalworking Tools - Drills, End Mills, Taps, Machines, Measuring Tools, Abrasives, Power Tools and MRO Supplies | Travers Tool


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the same Beall wood threading kit with left and right-handed 1/2", 3/4", and 1" dies and taps. Also bought the JR Beall's soft cover how-to-do-it book, nut template, and dowel making accessory kit to shop fabricate a better quality dowel than what I could purchase locally. Back-In-the-Day, I 'wuz gonna' make a whole bunch of stuff with wood threads.

In my_ limited _experience:

-- Router bit depth projection is very important. Have excess dowel stock on hand to use as scrap stock to set depth.

-- Dowel wood species and correct diameter are very critical. Correct diameter hardwood dowel stock works best and will save a great deal of frustration. Most lumber yard dowels are not a hardwood and often are ill sized to work well. Undersized will not work!

-- Non hardwood dowels-- again, in my experience -- will not thread well.

I found that it was more trouble to set up and as a result and never really utilized it much at all. Lost interest and packed it away. Probably should sell it to someone who wants the complete package. Anyone have any idea as to what it all would be worth??


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Many years ago a friend of mine had one. About all I can remember is that it was necessary to put a long pencil sharpener type taper on the beginning end of the dowel to get it started. After that, if the router bit was positioned right, everything went well. Hardwood dowels were an absolute necessity. We sized our own by buying slightly over sized dowels (I don't remember from where) and driving them through a steel plate with accurate holes.

Good luck. I'll add more if my memory comes up with anything else. It was a lo-o-o-ng tome ago (40+ years??).

Charley


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

paduke said:


> Otis
> Would you share some of those other methods?


I want to ask the same, Otis.

BTW, how are you doing with your recovering process?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, I'm feeling really good right now. I am limited in what I can physically do, but now that I know my limitations I'm able to get most of my work done pretty well. Heavy lifting is somewhere that help is always welcome and fortunately my strongman, Brandon is just a phone call away. He's kind of a human forklift. Today, I've been becoming adapted to this new computer system and I'm also in the process of building the furniture for my new office. I never use standard furniture for things like this, but rather use built-in items - such as the 14'-3" long computer desk/reference table that is currently on-going. After I am set-up on the desk/reference table, I'll build some overhead cabinetry with lighting for the reference areas of said desk. Many, many years ago Joy and I made the important decision that when we make changes to our home - the changes always do things to enhance the house's market value. This way of thinking has been highly profitable for us, and our past houses have always sold quickly for top dollar - regardless of market conditions. 
There is always someone looking to move into an established neighborhood with a beautiful yard and a highly customized, yet multi-use interior! 

I also hope everything is going well for you, my friend!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Chesapeake Bob (Aug 7, 2015)

*Beall Wood Threader Update*

After many tests and adjustments, and lots of non-usable threaded pieces, I sent my Beall Kit back to Mr. Beall for inspection. He checked it, tested it, and everything checked out great. The sample of the threaded dowels that he returned to me gave me hope that this the Beall jig would work. I just needed to crack the code. I had to try something else. I purchased a reconditioned 690LR PC router from CPO and set up the jig again. On my third test, the results were close to the samples that Beall had returned to me! I then threaded my first nut (in oak). I was beginning to smile! I finished the edges of the nut on the router table. Hey, this thing works! My previous router was probably the problem all along. Needless to say, that old router is now in the yard sale pile. Now, my Christmas project(s) will certainly utilize parts that have been made on my Beall Wood Threader Jig! I can't stop smiling.:smile:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Otis.

I am so glad about your health improvement. KEEP GOING LIKE THIS.

Best regards to your wife.


----------



## Chesapeake Bob (Aug 7, 2015)

*Beall Wood Threader Update*

Update... 12/28/2015... 
I tried and tried to get good, usable 1" threads without any luck. I sent my entire kit back to Mr. Beall. His service was second to none! He returned my jig with samples of threaded dowels in 3 diameters. His work on my jig was perfect. The problem was not my jig but my old B & D router. I purchased a reconditioned PC router with a very accurate depth adjustment from CPO. I had my wood threader producing great looking threads in just 2 attempts! My first project (a tool tray with a 1" handle threaded on each end) was completed in time for Christmas. It can be seen on Lumberjocks.com... One More ToolTray.

Many thanks to Mr. Beall. To anyone who has a Beall Threader sitting on the shelf, take it down, dust it off, and put it to work!


----------

